# (Elliott Waves)Trade - RESULTS....



## MARKETWAVES (6 February 2006)

TRADE  Set-ups  with   RESULTS  

      ( Utilizing  Elliott Waves  as  a Trading Method ) 

* - NO OSCILLATORS NEEDED –* Ex-Stochastics , RSI, Macd,  Etc
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do Your own Research ....... Here's my Research ,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed  below  are  various  trades posted  throughout  this  forum by  Marketwaves .

 No Hindsite Posted ! … 
 This  thread  is  set  up  as  a trade journal in  an  attempt  to  centralize  all  the  trades and  trade  setups in  this  forum .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do Your own Research ....... Here's my Research ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Charts by* Marketwavez* are simply Elliott wave-counts that are believed to be what a
given market is tracing out. Wave counts are highly subjective, and definately not 100% reliable ....
*Wave-counts also vary from one person to another who may be anlyzing the given market and can also
 vary based on the time frames that are being analyzed ..... 
*

*ELLIOTT  WAVES  TRADES-(Results )	* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Entry Date.....SYMBOL.....Price Entry.....( Stop ).....Exit Date......Price Exit 
8/14/2005.....Usd/Chf ..... 1.2460.........1.2430.......8/15/05.......1.2553
*    SWISS FRANC*

Trade set-up link...... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1831
     Post #   1- 5  

Risk ………………(.30 pips )
Holding Period …………….1 Day 
Profit/Loss ......................................*PROFIT  93 Pips *

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
Entry Date      SYMBOL      Price Entry       ( Stop )     Exit Date......Price Exit 
9/26/2005	Usd/Cad         1.1750           1.1700       9/27/05         1.1787
                    CANADIAN DOLLAR

Trade set-up link...... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2022
     Post # 1- 4

Risk …………..30 pips
Holding Period ……………1 day
Profit/Loss .....................................*PROFIT  37 Pips 
*
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
Entry Date      SYMBOL      Price Entry       ( Stop )     Exit Date......Price Exit 
6/9/2005	NCM            $15.00           $13.25       10/01/05         $21.00
                    NEWCREST  MINING

Trade set-up link...... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2022
     Post # 9

Risk …………..$1.75 cents
Holding Period ……………2 months
Profit/Loss .....................................*PROFIT  $6.00 cents 
*
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Entry Date      SYMBOL      Price Entry       ( Stop )          Exit Date......Price Exit 
10/09/2005	Eur/Usd         1.2123             1.2100          10/09/05         1.2135
                    EURO / DOLLAR

Trade set-up link...... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2022
     Post #   10  

Risk ………………(.23 pips )
Holding Period …………….1 Day 
Profit/Loss ......................................*PROFIT  12 Pips *

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

